# Counterfeit 50 euro note from ATM machine



## andrew1977 (2 Nov 2007)

Hi Folks

I withdrew 200 euro from an  atm machine last night, i received 4 x50 euro notes
I went into Dunnes stores earlier for some shopping and i was informed at the check out that 1 of the 50 euro notes was counterfeit

What can i do from here ? Do i have any comeback with the bank ?

Many thanks


----------



## efm (2 Nov 2007)

As far as I know you don't, if the note is indeed a counterfeit.  There is no way you can prove that the dodgy 50 you present at a bank actually came from an ATM.

Also, if you bring in a counterfeit note and show it to the bank they are obliged to take it off you, and give you nothing back in return!

BTW afaik it is illegal to knowingly hold or pass a counterfeit note.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

I would report it to the _Gardaí _and bank and see what they say.


----------



## jhegarty (2 Nov 2007)

efm said:


> There is no way you can prove that the dodgy 50 you present at a bank actually came from an ATM.





Perhaps a loud converation at the customer service desk in the bank (at peak time) would help....


----------



## over2u (2 Nov 2007)

Yeah, I would go for the loud (not shouting) conversation


----------



## truthseeker (2 Nov 2007)

If the bank get a number of reports of counterfeit notes in one day surely they will have to do something? Its unlikely it was a loner counterfeit 50?

I agree with the loud conversation, ask to see a manager and dont go into an office, stay where you can be heard.


----------



## moneyhoney (2 Nov 2007)

Was the ATM in a shop by any chance rather than a bank ATM?


----------



## andrew1977 (2 Nov 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies to the thread

The ATM was an ATM machine on a filling station forecourt ,not one of the small ones you often get in store.

I rang the bank in question, they told me to call down to them on Monday with the note and they will take it from there
They say i have to fill out some form and wait to see what happens.
I will be asking to be reimbursed that day and the loud conversation will take place .I have a very good savings record with the bank and if they look at my account they will surely know i aint trying to con them out of 50 euro
Will post back on Monday with an update
Thanks again for the help and advice


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Nov 2007)

I think that the advice to have a loud conversation is poor advice. 

The bank has to investigate your claim. They will not simply refund everyone who walks into the bank with a counterfeit note claiming that they got it from their ATM machine. I would be disappointed if the bank gives you any time for just making a nuisance of yourself. 

Banks recognize that errors are made at ATM machines. But they also recognize that people make fraudulent claims. 

Brendan


----------



## Murt10 (2 Nov 2007)

If you are sure that you got the E50 from the bank machine then I would imagine that you would have a valid claim with the small claims court, if the banks want to play hardball..

If the result of the case is in your favour then it's time to start shouting it from the rooftops. Name and Shame.

Given the amount they spend on advertising the banks will love you for that.


----------



## andrew1977 (2 Nov 2007)

Dont worry folks, as soon as a resolution or dead end is reached i will inform all
I am sure Joe duffy would love this 
But fair is fair the bank in question will have a chance to redeem themselves.
If not a fairly hefty savings account will be closed on the spot and my business taken elsewhere.
Will cost them more than 50 euro in the long run


----------



## bond-007 (2 Nov 2007)

I have witnessed first hand counterfeit notes being to be given to a customer in a bank. Only the customer at the counter spotted it he would have been stuck with a fake note. It was a pretty poor copy as I could tell standing in the queue that it was a fake. Naturally the customer was not impressed and had a loud conversation with the manager within public earshot.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

Brendan said:


> I think that the advice to have a loud conversation is poor advice.


It's certainly premature without first giving the bank a chance to deal with the issue as they seem to be doing!


----------



## z104 (3 Nov 2007)

The guards will speak with you and will suggest that you were passing off or know where the counterfeit note was made. happened me before. guilty until proved innocent.


----------



## extopia (3 Nov 2007)

I thought ATMs only dispensed new notes? Can't remember ever receiving even a slightly used one from an ATM...


----------



## andrew1977 (3 Nov 2007)

extopia said:


> I thought ATMs only dispensed new notes? Can't remember ever receiving even a slightly used one from an ATM...


 

Well this dud 50 came from an ATM machine,i went to the ATM machine with not a shilling in my wallet, withdrew the money, went home, into Dunnes next morning and then they told me it was counterfeit.
I had no other notes only the 4x50 euro notes i withdrew from the ATM


----------



## Bgirl (3 Nov 2007)

ATM's do give out used notes - I agree with Clubman though shouting won't get you anywhere and win you no friends.


----------



## Murt10 (3 Nov 2007)

Personally, I think if someone tried to diddle me out of E50 with a dud note, I'd be more inclined to punch his lights out rather than shouting at him.

Seriously though, the bank hasn't a leg to stand on. From what the OP said there is no question but that the machine gave him the fake note(s). If it has of given him a mixture of 50's 30's and 10's, it could be argued that he hadn't got that particular note from the machine. The machine will show that he got 4 x 50. There will also probably be a CCTV picture of him making the withdrawal.



Murt


----------



## bond-007 (3 Nov 2007)

The atm in question was a shop owned atm which are filled and maintained by the shop owner. The owner fills it with used notes from his business. Basically it allows the owner to do less banking. The fake note was probably passed by a customer of the atm owner and he took it from a till and put it into the atm not knowing it was a fake. 

I would think that it would be hard to prove where the notes came from.


----------



## andrew1977 (3 Nov 2007)

bond-007 said:


> The atm in question was a shop owned atm which are filled and maintained by the shop owner. The owner fills it with used notes from his business. Basically it allows the owner to do less banking. The fake note was probably passed by a customer of the atm owner and he took it from a till and put it into the atm not knowing it was a fake.
> 
> I would think that it would be hard to prove where the notes came from.


 

No this ATM is on a filling station forecourt alright but  a seperate  small builiding ,i could give name and location but wont until the problem is hopefully rectified.
The ATM is filled by a security van,i have seen it been done many times, the owner doesnt touch it.


----------



## bond-007 (3 Nov 2007)

Fair enough. I was thinking of those small ones you get inside of centras etcs.


----------



## extopia (4 Nov 2007)

Murt10 said:


> If it has of given him a mixture of 50's 30's and 10's ....



That €30 note was most definitely a fake.


----------



## andrew1977 (6 Nov 2007)

Hi all

Update on this dud 50 euro i received.

I went to the bank this morning, spoke to the customer service manager, gave all the details of withdrawal date etc . She asked me to fill in a form which they would send off to their fraud department, saying refund could take 6-8 weeks to be processed.
I said not acceptable considering the embarassment it had caused me and i would like the refund asap. I gave her my bank account details and said that if i dont get the refund soon my account will be closed and taking all my savings and business away from them
She then went into another office, came back out and said , no problem my refund will be issued to my account before close of business tomorrow.
Lets hoping it is ,so will give them a chance to lodge the money.


----------



## bugler (6 Nov 2007)

6-8 weeks does seem quite a long time for a small refund like that. It's fairly alarming to think you can get fake notes from an ATM/Bank like that.


----------



## andrew1977 (7 Nov 2007)

andrew1977 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Update on this dud 50 euro i received.
> 
> ...


 
Another update on this, the 50 Euro was put back into my account this evening as promised by the bank.
thanks to all for their advice


----------

